
Opening articles in new tabs. Hard to upvote/downvote submissions later. - hank808
On hacker news, and some other sites, I right click and &quot;open link in new tab&quot; on every article that I think might be interesting.  I don&#x27;t want to up-vote or down-vote the article until after I&#x27;ve actually read it, yet, I&#x27;m unlikely to come back to the source of the headline minutes&#x2F;hours&#x2F;days later, search for the thing that I clicked on, so that I can up-vote or down-vote the submission.  How could&#x2F;should Hacker News or other sites deal with this behavior?  (and please don&#x27;t tell me to stop doing it, because I&#x27;m not going to stop doing this.)
======
masonic
Just right-click on "Discuss" first. Then, click through to the submission.

Back-arrow takes you back to the discussion page for that article.

------
CarolineW
I right click first on "Discuss" and then on the article itself. Then I can
refresh the discussion later and flip between them.

Alternatively, as masonic says, open the discussion in the new tab and click
through from there.

